# Low Temperature Metal Casting -- Anyone Tried It?



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro-Mark has those low temp tin/bismuth casting alloys. Want to try the 280 degree melting alloy. Has anyone tried those for casting ornamental parts? Would it work in a rubber mold?


Thanks.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't tried any of that stuff, but I have done lead casting, mostly for bullets. I think the high temp silicone rubber mold material should hold up pretty well with the low temp metal. I know they used to use silicone rubber molds to cast metal miniatures, before they went to making them from plastic. The old Dungeons and Dragons minis were cast in rubber molds. I read that they had to replace the molds every so often, but they held up pretty well.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had some practice making the rubber molds. The detail from the 2 part epoxy is very good. Hope the metal is just as good. What bullets are you casting?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob

While a bit higher terpreature than the Micro-Mark product, you might take a look at Bill Allen's short picture tutorial:

Wegmuller.org - Gallery - Large Scale Models - Heisler Wheels[/b]

And at the information in Bill's Heisler Topic, where he uses ZAMAK.

Four Cylinder Heisler Build Log - Reply posted 23 Nov 2013 08:52 AM[/b]


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

I did a bit of casting in the 70s=80s, mostly military miniatures. I used the RTV to make the molds and cast in plumbers solder. Also had friends doing it. 

We found that we could cast approximately 100 figures (each a little over and inch tall minus bases) before the mold had to be replaced. However you have to remember that these were to be used in masses and were painted which allowed for a poorer quality figure. The best were used in the front rank and the poorer in the second and third rank. So if you are looking for a not very large run of something special it should work. 

Just make sure you do not have any places where the mold will have to be flexed off of the casting. This will degrade the mold more than anything else. 

Hop this helps.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Bob, 

Do a search for 'spin casting supplies'. You will find a plethora of both casting materials and mold materials that are available. I am nut sure, but I believe the spin casing molds will have to be vulcanized, but i an not sure whether a standard 'kitchen' oven will reach sufficient temps for them. 

FWIW - Bob C.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Bob, I used to cast bullets for my black powder guns, 36 caliber round balls for the cap and ball revolvers and 50 caliber balls and bullets for the muzzle loader that I had. I've also cast bullets for the .38 special, mostly round nose bullets.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll find the answer now.

Spincasting -- In my old age I forgot I have a book on that.


----------

